# baloo_file_extractor crashes every time : how can I disable it ?



## ziomario (Nov 26, 2021)

Hello to everyone.

everytime my FreeBSD restarts,the baloo_file_extractor crashes every time. Someone knows how I can disable it ? thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2021)

What does `pkg which /usr/local/lib/libexec/baloo_file_extractor` show?


----------



## ziomario (Nov 26, 2021)

SirDice said:


> What does `pkg which /usr/local/lib/libexec/baloo_file_extractor` show?



*/usr/local/lib/libexec/baloo_file_extractor was installed by package kf5-baloo-5.88.0*

I haven't the courage to do something like this  : it will break my desktop manager for sure...


```
root@marietto:/usr/home/marietto # pkg remove kf5-baloo-5.88.0

Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 13 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
baloo-widgets: 21.08.3
dolphin: 21.08.3
gwenview: 21.08.3
kdegraphics: 21.08.3
kf5-baloo: 5.88.0
plasma5-kde-cli-tools: 5.23.3
plasma5-khotkeys: 5.23.3
plasma5-kinfocenter: 5.23.3
plasma5-kmenuedit: 5.23.3
plasma5-plasma-desktop: 5.23.3
plasma5-plasma-workspace: 5.23.3
plasma5-powerdevil: 5.23.3
plasma5-systemsettings: 5.23.3

Number of packages to be removed: 13
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2021)

Is the rest of the framework updated too?






						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 26, 2021)

> how can i disable that?


`balooctl disable`


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 2, 2021)

If you'd like a GUI to search, with real-time indexing, try deskutils/recoll/ – 1.31.4 should offer the required preference.

FreeBSD bugs: 

257227 – sysutils/kf5-baloo: baloo_file_extractor crash (segmentation fault)
260162 – deskutils/recoll: update to 1.31.4 and set X11MON as default option


----------

